# Take a look at this old beauty.



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Bikes Of The Bunch – ’73 Bianchi Restoration | Cycling Tips


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

Very proper bike.

Well done indeed.


----------



## loosenikes (Aug 25, 2012)

thats the exact color combo (paint + grips and seat) that i would like to have on any bike


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

That makes me smile


----------



## Luis Diaz (Mar 9, 2013)

lovely bike there!


----------

